
Vim 8.0 Release - thclark
https://github.com/vim/vim/releases/tag/v8.0.0000
======
okket
See discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12479156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12479156)
(276 comments)

------
oferzelig
There's already a v8.0.0003:
[https://github.com/vim/vim/releases/tag/v8.0.0003](https://github.com/vim/vim/releases/tag/v8.0.0003)

